# Question. Does any one own a klein hd2000 9ne



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

I need to buy a new plier. I'm kinda turn between the klein hd2000 9ne and the one that I have now and am replacing the j2000 9ne any insight on the issue?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Itsonlywes said:


> I need to buy a new plier. I'm kinda turn between the klein hd2000 9ne and the one that I have now and am replacing the j2000 9ne any insight on the issue?


I'd buy the cheaper one. Klein linesmans are always good. I don't see the point in spending more money on essentially the same product


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Is that the ones with the thick cushion handle?

I have ***** with that and like it. I prefer the thicker grip.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

I like the handles on the HD 9000's much better than the J 2000's.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

If you are happy with what you have maybe stay with that. Personally, I don't care for the thick orange (HD) handles. They feel bulky to me. I really prefer the red plastic slip on handles- the type you put on when the dipped grips wear out.


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the feed back!! I have a real tuff decision to make because grip comfort is very important to me being that I handle my pliers on average 6 hours a day lol I did like the j series but another problem is that it's the most popular and easily available plier witch means that all 14 of my co workers have the same plier that means 14 identical pliers lmao


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

varmit said:


> If you are happy with what you have maybe stay with that. Personally, I don't care for the thick orange (HD) handles. They feel bulky to me. I really prefer the red plastic slip on handles- the type you put on when the dipped grips wear out.


I buy those when I buy a new pair slip then on ,,,good stuff,these are the ones I use..:thumbup:

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-D2000-9NECR-High-Leverage-Side-Cutting-Pliers-Connector/dp/B00093GC5U



.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have both the HD-2000 and J-2000 linesmans. 

Not much difference except for the grips: Orange VS Blue

They both have the hardened cutters, allowing you to cut screws, nails, ASCR, etc.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I prefer the D2000-9NECR - thinner handles with a crimp.

In order to dissuade them walking I remind everyone that I have rubbed them on my bare balls. Most guys won't touch them anymore.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

I carry the D213-9NETH in my tool bag.


----------



## pistol pete (Jul 4, 2011)

The d2000 series is my preferred with the crimp.. if you want more padding and to individualize add actual handle dip a ton of black tape and shrink wrap at the end... enhances the voltage protection too ... or order the klien 6" aren't they so cute?


----------

